# Etizolam+ Phenibut is an awesome combo



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I took a 1mg pill of etizolam combined with 1.5 grams of phenibut and the results were awesome. I went to my uncles house and didn't feel much anxiety. I went to the mall with my cousins and I was in a very good mood, did not feel anxious.

At times I was kind of quiet but that's just because I'm introverted by nature, but I felt no anxiety. I was able to talk without blushing or getting embarrassed by what I said.

It was a fun, anxiety-free day.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

tonyhd71 said:


> I took a 1mg pill of etizolam combined with 1.5 grams of phenibut and the results were awesome. I went to my uncles house and didn't feel much anxiety. I went to the mall with my cousins and I was in a very good mood, did not feel anxious.
> 
> At times I was kind of quiet but that's just because I'm introverted by nature, but I felt no anxiety. I was able to talk without blushing or getting embarrassed by what I said.
> 
> It was a fun, anxiety-free day.


Sounds nice!... But its also depressing in the way ,that you probably feelt that "so this is how normal people feel"...

Phenibut builds tolerance fast, so you shouldn't take this every day...


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

watertouch said:


> Sounds nice!... But its also depressing in the way ,that you probably feelt that "so this is how normal people feel"...
> 
> Phenibut builds tolerance fast, so you shouldn't take this every day...


I don't see it as depressing. Depressing would be doing nothing to change my life. At least I'm doing something.

I've been using phenibut for 3 months so far with no problems.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

1.5 grams is a very large dose.

I'm gonna try 600 mg with 1 mg pyrazolam... see if it makes me 'normal'.

Here goes nothin'! Wish me luck!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The deed is done. The home-made borscht should absorb this cocktail (just took my postprandial quetiapine and venlafaxine, too, so I may die or something as a result).


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Zack said:


> The deed is done. The home-made borscht should absorb this cocktail (just took my postprandial quetiapine and venlafaxine, too, so I may die or something as a result).


Well it usually take a really long time to notice effect even on empty stomach...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Well it usually take a really long time to notice effect even on empty stomach...


I'm sure I'll notice if I die, anyway.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Zack said:


> I'm sure I'll notice if I die, anyway.


No it was more like maybe you will reply in 4hours... (I just didn't write that. )

Otherwise, falling asleep never to wake up, seems like an "ok" way to go... No i do not think that will happen!


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Zack said:


> 1.5 grams is a very large dose.
> 
> I'm gonna try 600 mg with 1 mg pyrazolam... see if it makes me 'normal'.
> 
> Here goes nothin'! Wish me luck!


I've taken doses of phenibut up to 4 grams... 1.5 is nothing.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

watertouch said:


> Sounds nice!... But its also depressing in the way ,that you probably feelt that "so this is how normal people feel"...
> 
> Phenibut builds tolerance fast, so you shouldn't take this every day...


Not to mention the etizolam! (disclaimer: I eyeballed a bunch like an hour ago) But treat etizolam like you would any benzo, definitely will build a tolerance and addiction and give you mad withdrawals if you get hooked.



Zack said:


> 1.5 grams is a very large dose.
> 
> I'm gonna try 600 mg with 1 mg pyrazolam... see if it makes me 'normal'.
> 
> Here goes nothin'! Wish me luck!


How's pyrazolam? Never tried dat before. From what I've read a lot of people said it wasn't as good as etizolam but a lot said it was pretty great too.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

fotschi said:


> Not to mention the etizolam! (disclaimer: I eyeballed a bunch like an hour ago) But treat etizolam like you would any benzo, definitely will build a tolerance and addiction and give you mad withdrawals if you get hooked.


Yeah Phenibut is classad as a medicin here and not sold, at all.. Vs OTC in US... But the best threatment for Phenibut addiction/dependence is actually to switch to a Benzo... And after that, tapper down from Benzo use...
They tried use Antipsychotics but it wasn't effective...

It is serius drugs...


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

watertouch said:


> Yeah Phenibut is classad as a medicin here and not sold, at all.. Vs OTC in US... But the best threatment for Phenibut addiction/dependence is actually to switch to a Benzo... And after that, tapper down from Benzo use...
> They tried use Antipsychotics but it wasn't effective...
> 
> It is serius drugs...


Yeah both are. Then people see phenibut is legal and assume it's somehow safer than benzos. Nope.... The government is one of the least reliable sources when it comes to determining the safety of a medication.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

fotschi said:


> Yeah both are. Then people see phenibut is legal and assume it's somehow safer than benzos. Nope.... The government is one of the least reliable sources when it comes to determining the safety of a medication.


Its hard with rules and regulations... Im just seeing this as "Swedish Snus" a tobacco product is gonna be held an hearing at the FDA for 2 day if it should be regarded/classed as safer then cigarettes... Its been around in Sweden for 200years... There is no question that it is "safer" then smoking... But it will be interesting to see what the FDA conclusion of it are....

Its been others like workout/training supplements, Jack3D that was converted to amphetamine, GOV reacted after some US soldiers died after using it, And Craze that was converted to Meth-Amphetamine, Was actually investigatet here from Sweden, the Swedish crimelab SKL investegated it... Then everyone banned it.

It was actually just a 18year old boy who had a panic attack on it...But went to the hospital...

Its not always good but, its not also always bad...:sus


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

fotschi said:


> Not to mention the etizolam! (disclaimer: I eyeballed a bunch like an hour ago) But treat etizolam like you would any benzo, definitely will build a tolerance and addiction and give you mad withdrawals if you get hooked.
> 
> How's pyrazolam? Never tried dat before. From what I've read a lot of people said it wasn't as good as etizolam but a lot said it was pretty great too.


Oh I know the dangers of etizolam overdoses. First time I used i t I took 10mg. Obviously blacked out, but nothing bad happened, except I embarrassed myself by looking life an idiot at my uncle's house.

That was before I got the dosing right. I know how to dose properly now. So far so good.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm running low on phenny.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Can someone tell me if phenibut look like close from lyrica aka pregabaline ?

thank you 


And with phenibut do you feel dumb or idiot , Because this what I feel when I go on Lyrica...


----------

